# Ventilateur Imac G5



## treuil.jean-pierre (15 Mai 2006)

Mon ventilateur tourne en permanence avec beaucoup de bruit
je sais qu'il s'agit d'un problème classique (?) mais que faire exactement ?
Merci.


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2006)

Salut, tu veux dire que le ventilo tourne à fond tout le temps ?
Si c'est le cas, éteinds normalement ta machine puis enlève le cordon d'alimentation.
Va acheter du pain et quand tu reviens remets le cordon d'alimentation et allume la machine.

Cela devrait suffire.


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2006)

Et si y a plus de pain ? :mouais:  

Sérieusement... tu as qu'elle modèle de iMac G5 ? un 1.8 Ghz ou 2.0Ghz ou 2.1 Ghz ?


----------



## an3k (20 Mai 2006)

j'ai un iMac G5 1,8.
j'ai les ventilos tout le temps aussi ! c'est de mon bloc d'alim que ca vient le bruit,et un peu du Pross. et si ils sont tout le temps en marche
c'est parce que mon alim chauffe comme c'est pas permi ! j'ai renvoyé a la fnac, ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient changé l'alim, ce qui est faux, ou alors ils remettent tout bien la poussière comme il faut !


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

Dans les préf système tu as mis dans Economiseur d'énergie -> Options -> Performance du processeur ...sur Maxi, automatique ou réduite ?


----------



## an3k (20 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dans les préf système tu as mis dans Economiseur d'énergie -> Options -> Performance du processeur ...sur Maxi, automatique ou réduite ?


automatique, et quand c'est trop chaud réduite.


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

Peut-être que le capteur de température déconne ? :mouais:


----------



## an3k (20 Mai 2006)

nan, l'imac est vraiment très chaud en permanence.


----------



## Lumaya (20 Mai 2006)

Salut, tu devrais installer X ressources Graph, ca te donnera des infos sur la vitesse de rotation de tes ventilos. Normallement, au repose, le proc doit etre autour de 1500 tours/mn et l'autre à 1700 tours/mn.


----------



## an3k (21 Mai 2006)

merci du tuyau !
j'ai fait un screen, l'ordi est allumé depuis 30minutes, donc pour l'instant il est pas encore super bruyant !
http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/2913/image11zn.png
et surtout, maintenant, dès que je bouge la souris, charge une page sur internet, le CPU monte à 2000


----------



## an3k (21 Mai 2006)

les données au bout d'une heure sont sensiblement les mêmes, pourtant le bruit est plus présent !!!
http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/9831/image25xy.png


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2006)

Tu as un Rev A, donc tu peux l'ouvrir sans soucis.

Essaie de nettoyer ton ventilateur en enlevant la poussière ...ça aide parfois...


----------



## an3k (21 Mai 2006)

le ventilo de l'alim ?
l'ordi est comme ca depuis que je l'ai acheté, donc je vais essayer mais j'ai peu d'espoir


----------

